# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'day from Newcastle NSW

## JoeyHardwood

Hi everyone, 
Joe from Newcastle, I used to work in commercial/ civil construction, now I work in an office and renovate my house and others on the weekend and my spare time.  
I'm interested in real estate and making homes look good. 
Look forward to chatting with you all and contributing where I can.  
Cheers 
Joe

----------


## OBBob

Welcome Joe

----------

